# Monitor an Laptop anschließen



## apollo81 (30. März 2005)

Hallo,

kennt einer eine Möglichkeit einen zweiten Monitor unter SuSE (9.2) mit KDE zum laufen zu bekommen? - Er wird erkannt aber ich bekomme nur einen Teil des original-Bildschirms angezeigt. 
Am liebsten wäre mir wenn ich standartmäßig einstellen könnte das der erster Desktop auf dem Laptop-Monitor erscheint und der zweite auf dem Externen.


----------



## JohannesR (30. März 2005)

Das geht normalerweise nicht. Deine Grafikkarte muss dieses Feature beherrschen, sonst wird das nichts. Ansonsten musst du nur nach einem Dual-Monitor-Setup googlen und die passenden Devices sowie Aufloesungen etc. einstellen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. März 2005)

KDE hat damit nix zu tun, das regelt der X-Server. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere die Xinerama-Extension. Hab damit aber noch nicht rumprobiert.
Ich glaub nicht, dass Du auf einem Desk1 und auf dem anderen Desk2 darstellen kannst, jedoch kannst Du Deinen Desktop auf beide ausweiten und auch bestimmen wo der 2. Monitor vom Hauptmonitor aus gesehen steht, also links, rechts, oben, unten.


----------



## JohannesR (31. März 2005)

Xinerama ist nur dazu da, um Fenster von Desktop A nach Desktop B zu verschieben und KDE kann das auch, es braucht dazu nicht den X-Server. Mehr weiss ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Kleini (31. März 2005)

Hallo!

Also soweit ich weiß, benötigt man Xinerama um auf Bildschirm 2 einen anderen Inhalt als auf Bildschirm 1 darzustellen. Probiert habe ich es allerdings auch noch nie. Was definitv ohne Xinerama geht, ist das Anschließen eines Beamers, was quasi wie ein zweiter Bildschirm sein sollte (ansonsten wäre schon so mancher Vortrag von mir nicht zustande gekommen  ). Da du auf beiden Bildschirmen unterschiedliche Inhalte darstellen willst, solltest du dich wohl mal mit Xinerama befassen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, muss zunächst Qt mit Xinerama-Support kompiliert wurden sein, bevor du dein KDE mit diesem Qt aufsetzt. Für alles weitere hilft dir evtl.  dieser Link weiter.

MfG Kleini


----------

